# Trail von der Platte nach Wiesbaden?



## Vega (14. Mai 2004)

hi guys,

ich habe schon oefter gehoert und gelesen, dass es einen recht guten trail von der platte ins tal nach wiesbaden geben soll.
koennt ihr mir erklaeren wo dieser genau langgeht und wo wie ich den einstieg finde.

ueber information zu anderen schoenen trails in dieser ecke (wiesbaden, eppstein) wuerde ich mich auch freuen...  

thx
Vega


----------



## estekay (14. Mai 2004)

Ciao Vega,

ich fuerchte, Du wirst nicht daran vorbeikommen und Dir zuerst mal eine Topo-Karte moeglichst im Masstab 1:25ooo (z.B. "Wiesbaden") zu besorgen, auf der das Wegenetz moeglichst umfassend eingetragen ist. 

Der naechste Schritt haengt davon ab, was Du vorhast. Wenn Du interessante Single-Trails suchst, schau nach Wegen, die etwa der Morphologie folgen - sprich nicht einfach lange geradeaus verlaufen. Auch im "Zickzack" verlaufende Wege koennen recht spannend sein - die stehen fast immer fuer knackige Steigungen bzw. Gefaelle.
Bist Du auf einen Downhillchen aus, suche Wege, die moeglichst im rechten Winkel zu den Hoehenlinien verlaufen. Achte dabei darauf, dass diese nicht unbedingt mitten in einer Mulde verlaufen, sonst faehrst Du leicht mal in oder neben einem Bachbett...

Wege von der Platte gibt es zahlreiche, insbesondere auch welche, die keine "Forst-Autobahnen" sind. Was Dich davon "anspringt", haengt ganz von Deinen Vorstellungen ab. Es ist jedenfalls recht schwierig den Verlauf einzelner Routen hier in Prosa zusammenzufassen - insbesondere, wenn es sich nicht um einen markierten Weg handelt.
Solltest Du Lust haben, den ein oder anderen neuen Pfad zu erkunden, so schliesse Dich doch einfach mal bei einer der AfterWork-Runden an. Da wird gern auch mal neues ausprobiert.  

Viele Gruesse, Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leberwurst (14. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

ich kann mir vorstellen welchen Trail Du meinst - Beschreibung ist allerdings in der Tat schlecht. Wir wollten die nächsten Wochen mal einen Nightride     von wiesbaden aus starten (Nerotal o. ä.) um besagten Trail (verläuft meines Wissens unter der Strom/Telekomleitungstrasse) auch unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Den Spaß werden wir aber nochmals hier im Forum ankündigen.

Bezüglich Trails nähe Eppstein: 
Bin heute gerade einen genialen Trail (ca. 6 km? -Tacho defekt) von Lorsbach Richtung Eppstein gefahren (schwarzes Rechteck). Ich muß sagen ich war wirklich überrascht einen solchen Trail hier zu finden, schließlich verließ die bisherige Suche hier recht erfolglos (kleiner Tipp: ais richtung Lorsbach kommend nach passieren des Kaisertempels nach ca. 50m die erkennbare Abfahrt nehmen und die Straße rechtsliegen lassen - echt krass!!!) Ebenfalls klasse ist nach Langenhein aus Richtung Lorsbach kommend die Markierung "roter Hirsch" (beginnt aus Richtung Eppstein die Straße kommend am Ortsende auf der rechten Seiten - Bahnübergang) .Ca. 1 km nach Querung der Straße dann weiter auf dem roten Balken nach Langenhein. Von dort zum Bahai Tempel, dran vorbei und an dem Wanderparkplatz auf der rechten Seite ebenfalls rechtsabbiegen und der Markierung  (schwarzer Punkt)wieder nach Lorsbach runter folgen.

Ich werde in absehbarer Zeit nochmal eine Taunustour (startend in Langenhein oder Breckenheim) zum Altkönig anbieten, in welcher u .a. alle eben besagten Trails vorkommen. 

Gruß
leberwurst II


----------



## Vega (15. Mai 2004)

danke fuer die tips. werde mich, vlt sogar morgen schon, anhand der beschreibungen mal auf die suche machen.

habe uebrigens auch ne ganz nette abfahrt entdeckt. wenn man auf dem parkplatz schlaeferskopf richtung gasthaus schaut, links den huegel hoch und dann wurzelig und steinig steil nach unten. an der ertsen abzweigung links und dann geht's noch ne weile ein bisschen softer den berg runter. ist eine ziemlich kurze passage aber eben anfangs recht steil...

vlt. sieht man sich ja mal bei einer eurer touren

so long
Vega


----------

